# 3 Males For Adoption in Jacksonville, NC



## Robotsdemuerte (Apr 29, 2008)

I'm posting this for a girl in my town who's looking to rehome 3 of her male rats. She emailed me descriptions and pictures of the little guys, though the pictures are a bit blurry.

*CJ*: Is what appears to be a double rex, though he could just be a poor rex. She says he's light gray in color, so I'm assuming he's probably American Blue. Badger stripe and Berkshire. Very sweet.



















*Lucky*: Standard coat and ears. She says he's completely gray, and looks like a Russian Blue self to me from the pictures.



















*Jerry*: Is a black and white mismarked hooded. She says he's the most friendly of the bunch. Standard ears and coat.




















If anyone is looking for some handsome manrats to add to their crew, these are your men. She's willing to adopt them out singly, so you wouldn't be obligated to take all three. I've already adopted one of her guys, and he's really a sweetheart (I'll be making a post about him once his QT and everything is up). Unfortunately I'm not able to take more at the moment, otherwise I'd probably take them all. :cheeky: These guys would really like a loving forever home. If you're interested, you can email her directly [email protected] or PM me.


----------

